

Google's Official SEO Starter Guide [pdf] - dotBen
http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

======
dotBen
About 75% of this is probably stuff you (should?) already know, but there is
some interesting confirmations on how Google weights your page and other
factors it uses to derive SERP order, etc.

